# Husqvarna Rifle



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Is anyone privy to these rifles. I just barely paid $400 for a 6.5x55 with a 24" barrel. It is topped with a BSA Catseye scope 4-16x44SP. I also made the guy throw in a sling with the rifle. I went through it with a more scope and the riflings looked to be in great condition. I can definitely tell that it was a military swede rifle and then fitted to a composite stock. I am excited to get it out to the range and see ho she patterns. 

Anyone have any input on this rifle? Photobucket is down so I can post any images at the moment


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have seen them mentioned from time to time but have never known anyone to own one personally.

But they do make great motorcycles and chainsaws 8)


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I grew up hunting a husq'ie .308 and still love shooting it. Great accuracy and very reliable. My rifle has a gorgeous bolt and is smooth as butter. 
If yours is anything like mine it will be a straight up shooter. Let me know how it groups once you've cycled some rounds through it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

